# Cobby or Deer?



## LindaLS (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I have seen a picture of a Chi with short legs and have been told they are called Cobby Chis.

Are there any other differences in these Chis other than their legs?

I think they are adorable.  

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never heard them called that  Poco has shorter legs than all of my others well I don't know Fen may have he's too young to tell yet.Anyway Poco also has the more applehead of all of mine. To me deerhead which means they have a longer nose & less round head they usually have longer legs.


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

They are a bit longer from shoulder to tail then from shoulder to ground. Thicker necks, round heads, shorter noses and wider bodies. They are the show type


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep, the cobby ones (appleheads) are usually breed standard. Priya..in my siggy is a perfect deer head standard LOL. LONGGGG legs, and long nose.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

Ive never heard the term cobby before i like it  Yep Priya is definitely a deer head


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

ive never heard the term cobby to describe a chi before either - i know its a term used in horses lol - Deer head chis normally have a much more athletic appearance longer legs, body, nose etc


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

Chloe we dont hear it here in the uk coz we only have the apple head really, the deer head is not able to show here.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

oh yeah i know u cant show a deer head - i meant i havent heard the term cobby to describe a chi


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

woody's breeder said he was a cobby body. so was his dad. i always thought it meant they had a short stocky body.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That's what I always thought cobby meant too Jen 

My Daisy is definitely "short and stocky" LOL poor baby.. we're still trying to get some weight off of her!


----------



## tailwagging (Oct 21, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> That's what I always thought cobby meant too Jen
> 
> My Daisy is definitely "short and stocky" LOL poor baby.. we're still trying to get some weight off of her!


She is sooo cute, I just am in love with her eyes.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly has an almost like "applehead" head [the angle on her face is more like 95 degrees] but she has the total body of a "deerhead".

Look at those long supermodel legs! lol


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

*Chloe* said:


> oh yeah i know u cant show a deer head - i meant i havent heard the term cobby to describe a chi


I havent either, I have heard them called stocky tho. My Polly is very stocky.


----------



## Chigang (May 15, 2007)

MissMolly said:


> Molly has an almost like "applehead" head [the angle on her face is more like 95 degrees] but she has the total body of a "deerhead".
> 
> Look at those long supermodel legs! lol



OMG I wish I had legs like hers.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

wow shes got really long legs

i would think Cobby would be like stocky build


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mollys body reminds me of Priya! Almost identical


----------

